# Posted my doll on here and not one person commented



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

Talk about knowing how to make a person bad....posted a picture of the doll I made "Allie" and not one person commented. Guess she wasn't good enough.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I know that can make you feel rejected - I'm so sorry. Maybe part of it was that some people don't subscribe to this section. Maybe you'd get more viewers if you posted it in Pictures. I had to go back to find your post. She is cute - I love her hair.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You posted in a section that very few people look at. I had the same problem. If you look back you will see that only 44 people out of thousands who are on KP saw your post. Most people never leave a comment since they are scrolling through many many posts each day. If 4000 people see a post of mine and I get 20 comments I consider that a success.

Why don't you re-post in the the "Pictures" section where other people post their dolls and such and see if you get any feedback., And remember, just because most people do not leave a comment, that doesn't mean they didn't enjoy seeing your doll.

I think your doll is very well done and look forward to seeing more.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

jumbleburt said:


> I know that can make you feel rejected - I'm so sorry. Maybe part of it was that some people don't subscribe to this section. Maybe you'd get more viewers if you posted it in Pictures. I had to go back to find your post. She is cute - I love her hair.


Rejection hurts. More than what people sometimes realize I think. Thank you for the compliment. I think I will post her in Pictures.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

jeannietta said:


> You posted in a section that very few people look at. I had the same problem. If you look back you will see that only 44 people out of thousands who are on KP saw your post. Most people never leave a comment since they are scrolling through many many posts each day. If 4000 people see a post of mine and I get 20 comments I consider that a success.
> 
> Why don't you re-post in the the "Pictures" section where other people post their dolls and such and see if you get any feedback., And remember, just because most people do not leave a comment, that doesn't mean they didn't enjoy seeing your doll.
> 
> I think your doll is very well done and look forward to seeing more.


Thank you for your compliments. I posted her a few days ago and to not get one single comment or at least "she's cute" really stings and takes a hit at wondering if you are any good at all. I will post her in the pictures section. I lost my internet at home and am now using the one at the library which closes soon. I've had a really bad week and finally get on KP and see not one comment just added to it. Once again thank you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry we missed her. How about posting right here. We would love to see her.
I went right to your post and posted there. Your doll is gorgeous and must not be missed. I hope you get pages of posts as you deserve them.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

tricialynn051 said:


> Talk about knowing how to make a person bad....posted a picture of the doll I made "Allie" and not one person commented. Guess she wasn't good enough.


Oh tricia, I'm so so sorry. I for one missed your post too. I have limited time in my laptop and so generally, I go straight to the pictures section and not often anywhere else. I also look for titles explaining what the picture will be about. If I see the words 'for my DH' I rarely look but if it says something like 'my first pair of socks for DH' I'll more likely look. Please re-post in the picture section, so we can all see her.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So sorry this happened! Please don't give up! I know I didn't see it and will now go looking!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I love dolls and look at all and usually comment but I do not subscribe to the dolls and teddies section. I happened to see this post in newest topics so clicked on it. Maybe try posting to both sections. I'm sure your doll was worthy of comments. Try posting again.

I just went and looked up your post. She is a very cute doll. Well done.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

So sorry I missed your doll. Please post her in the Picture section and she will be seen more and get many compliments!


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

Katsch said:


> Sorry we missed her. How about posting right here. We would love to see her.
> I went right to your post and posted there. Your doll is gorgeous and must not be missed. I hope you get pages of posts as you deserve them.


Thanks so much for your compliment and encouragement. She took a lot of work. Like I said the rejection of it all just got to me. Life hasn't been going too well.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

chris kelly said:


> Oh tricia, I'm so so sorry. I for one missed your post too. I have limited time in my laptop and so generally, I go straight to the pictures section and not often anywhere else. I also look for titles explaining what the picture will be about. If I see the words 'for my DH' I rarely look but if it says something like 'my first pair of socks for DH' I'll more likely look. Please re-post in the picture section, so we can all see her.


I think a lot of people go to the pictures section first. I guess they may have just started this section...I'm not sure. I lost my internet, cable and phone this week as I was behind in payments and they cut everything off. So I'm at the local library so my time on the internet is limited too.

Her hair was bought at the dollar store. I made her using the book "Babes in the Wool" by Fiona Goble. I found plenty of mistakes in that book. She has felt eyes which have been glued then painted. The same with the lips and eyebrows. I named her "Allie" after my little cousin who is now chasing boys rather than playing with dolls. The date on one photo is wrong because it was the day I changed my batteries.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

JoRae said:


> I love dolls and look at all and usually comment but I do not subscribe to the dolls and teddies section. I happened to see this post in newest topics so clicked on it. Maybe try posting to both sections. I'm sure your doll was worthy of comments. Try posting again.
> 
> I just went and looked up your post. She is a very cute doll. Well done.


Thank you. I posted her pictures on this post but will put in her in the Pictures section too.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

MzBarnz said:


> So sorry I missed your doll. Please post her in the Picture section and she will be seen more and get many compliments!


It's okay. The people who have complimented here have made me feel much better. I'll post her pictures.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Tricia, I've only just subscribed to this section, Your knitted doll is lovely! So much work has gone into this, what are you making next? regards, Jo


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi What a prety doll I love her eyes and hair well done to you x


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi. I normally have limited time on kp so tend to lurk and watch rather than post but just saw your doll and she is lovely! Hope things get better soon!


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

JOJOKNITS said:


> Hi Tricia, I've only just subscribed to this section, Your knitted doll is lovely! So much work has gone into this, what are you making next? regards, Jo


Thank you. I actually was going to try making one of those cloth dolls from the book by Jan Horrox. They are so different but I would need to buy the supplies to make one. She uses artist supplies for the faces. Of which I have none.

I also planned on making another Allie doll but make her into a fairy doll instead.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

elbev said:


> Hi. I normally have limited time on kp so tend to lurk and watch rather than post but just saw your doll and she is lovely! Hope things get better soon!


Thank you for commenting. I really appreciate it. I'm hoping things get better soon too. I'm so tired of having so many wrong things going on. It would be nice to have "right" things for awhile.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

vera M said:


> Hi What a prety doll I love her eyes and hair well done to you x


Thank you very much.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

I just saw your doll and wanted to tell you she is just lovely! I love the dolls, but I am afraid they are just too much work for me, so I will continue to admire everyone else's. Keep on with your dolls, because you have a real talent there!


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

All the time I have been on KP this is the first time I have visited this section, so I think jumbleburt could be right x x


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I didn't realize there was this section to look in. Sorry to ignore you, will come back here more often. I think she is adorable


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Clever you


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I really like her. I'm sorry for your disappointment - I only just discovered this section. Hope you have more luck in pictures. Glad I caught her. Good luck.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just saw your post.... She is lovely.... I can see that a lot of work has gone into making her and you should feel proud.... BTW, LOVE HER SILKY HAIR.....


----------



## Dineke (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow, really well done !


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Your doll is cute!
I didn't even know the category was here,I just found it!


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

I love dolls and your doll is really cute. I am fairly new here and try to read all of the posts I can. I did not know there was a Doll section, but now I do. Beautiful work..


----------



## beckyors36 (Jan 23, 2013)

I also posted my AG doll dress, hats, and coat in pictures and it was rapidly removed, therefore I feel it is useless to take the time to post items so I'll just look


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

tricialynn051 said:


> Thank you. I posted her pictures on this post but will put in her in the Pictures section too.


She is adorable!! Thanks for sharing Tricialynn.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

tricialynn051 said:


> Thanks so much for your compliment and encouragement. She took a lot of work. Like I said the rejection of it all just got to me. Life hasn't been going too well.


Hi Tricia , I am just seeing this post today . So sorry your doll was not complimented . I can really identify with your feelings . I used to do Craft Fairs and sometimes I just could not help taking things personally , when people walked past my table or wanted my work for next to nothing .
I hope you can reassure YOURSELF about your work , I'm sure it's lovely . I still have not seen your doll ,where can I see it ?? Mary .


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So sorry I didn't see your post


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

She's adorable and very well done. Prior to today, I didn’t even know this section of KP existed. Thank you for posting.


----------



## KnitLogical (Jan 17, 2011)

A cute ballerina doll. I like that she’s completed her dance with the splits. I am not a toy knitter so I appreciate what you have done.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I have been a member for about seven years.........today is the first time I have visited that section. I visited today as someone mentioned it on chit chat.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

This is my first time on this part of Knitting Paradise. Allie is beautiful. Thanks so much for sharing her with us.


----------

